# Playoff Game #5 | Wizards @ Cavs | 5/3/2006



## remy23

_*Game 5*_


*Washington Wizards* *(2-2) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (2-2)*

_*Wednesday, May 3, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:30pm PT, 8:30pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*




*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ NOTES*

*•* Continue to push the ball and keep launching 3-pointers. Arenas found his stroke from deep and the Wizards’ confidence from deep should increase. Cleveland will be so afraid of the penetration, lay ups and and-1 type plays, that knocking down long jumpers is something they cannot handle.

*•* Continue to make plays on the ball. All the deflections, steals and harassment makes a difference out there. Be aggressive on defense, see how the game is called and adjust accordingly.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Forget about last game. Be aggressive from the start with posting and slashing. Force the refs to make a stand early. Try to gain the advantage, get the crowd into the game and get the show rolling. Cleveland needs to get to the foul line, get Washington into the penalty situation early in quarters and stack up fouls to get Wizards' players in foul trouble.

*•* Coach Brown needs to run an offense, call more plays and get in control of the team. There was entirely too much isolation and one-on-one being played by the Cavaliers. The Wizards knew what was coming every trip down the floor, was never surprised and didn’t have to work hard on that end.

*OVERVIEW*

Both teams will come out swinging for this epic clash. A loss for either team will be near-fatal. The Q will be electric, as fans will try their best to will this Cleveland team a victory. The Wizards might want a carbon copy of Game 3, where LeBron shoots jump shots and his teammates are slow to get involved in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's gonna come down to how they call Arenas on his drives. If he is parading to the FT line again the Wiz will control the game. There is really nothing you can do cause if you stand your ground, he's getting the call, and if we play aggresive, we're getting called for touch fouls on the perimeter.

I hate to say it but the refs are really dictating these games, and will prob determine the winner in this one based on how they call it.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's gonna come down to how they call Arenas on his drives. If he is parading to the FT line again the Wiz will control the game. There is really nothing you can do cause if you stand your ground, he's getting the call, and if we play aggresive, we're getting called for touch fouls on the perimeter.
> 
> I hate to say it but the refs are really dictating these games, and will prob determine the winner in this one based on how they call it.


 This series really hasn't been that enjoyable: the refs just because Lebron is bigger (NOT that people are actually beating him to a spot) have taken him out of both Game 2 and 4. Meanwhile, Arenas has mastered the art of throwing his hands in the air and gets a call just by getting a step.

Plus Mike Brown after doing an admirable job in Game 2 is playing some excrutiaing lineup out there with D. Marshall that i simply can't stand. There really is no excuses now he's got capable players on the bench (even Newble and Sasha have there pluses). I would really like to see a lot more Gooden and Anderson. Plus D. Jones needs to be out there to space the court better. Flip is just bricking everything from the perimeter this series


----------



## futuristxen

Obviously it goes without saying, this is the season for the Cavs. Biggest game in Lebron James career thus far. I expect him to respond in kind. At the Q he and the rest willl feed off the crowd and the crowd won't allow the refs to send the Wizards on an endless parade to the line.

The Cavs just have to come out and attack the glass, and slow the turnovers.

Amazingly we've yet to get much from Z this series. So he is due IMO.


----------



## Cap

Biggest game of the season without question. Win this and they can go into Washington with some momentum. Especially if they can blow them off the floor. 

Oh and that last Daniels flop had me just laughing today. Didn't beat him to the spot, James wasn't even moving that fast and he was simply making a normal move to the basket. If they give Shaq the benefit of the doubt when he moves his body into defenders, because he's so big and strong, then they're automatically obligated to have to give LeBron that same call. That's the reasoning for Shaq, isn't it?


----------



## Morongk22

Its really sad that this series is beginning to come down to who can flop better. The officials are awful and just blow there whistle when someone falls down even though there is no foul.

My prediction:
Cavs-88
Wiz-84
REFS-103


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

MUST WIN, we gotta get this one.


----------



## futuristxen

Something to think about.

We're in the same position as Miami, San Antonio--and maybe the Pistons.

2-2 is no panic. Especially with homecourt. If the Cavs win this one, they'll have two chances to close the Wizards out, including once on the homefloor.

If they lose, they just have to win on the Wizards home floor to come back to cleveland.

This series has a TON of life left in it.


----------



## notting_hill

And this is a 4-5 match up. Look at Miami & Chicago (2-7) Sas & Sac (1-8 ) I agree with futurixsten, no need to panic, Lebron will come up big tonight, especially opening the floor. AFter the game 1, look at the James's asists. This is one of the key to win tonight.


----------



## lj4mvp

^^ the game's tomorrow night.

This is a must win - whoever loses will have to win 2 straight to take the series - that'll be hard to do.


----------



## futuristxen

lj4mvp said:


> ^^ the game's tomorrow night.
> 
> This is a must win - whoever loses will have to win 2 straight to take the series - that'll be hard to do.


Actually it just means they'll play two elimination games back to back. You take those one game at a time. If you win the next game to even the series back up, you aren't thinking about two straight.

So even if the Cavs won this one, it's entirely possible for the Wiz to win the next two, or vice versa.

The playoffs don't start until one team faces elimination.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I have an Accounting Exam from 8:15 to 10:15 pm on wednesday night... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Maybe I will save some hair by not watching the Cavaliers live, even though it will be hard to Tivo the game and come back in watch it in piece with out knowing what happens with 3 hard core Cleveland Haters living in the house. Each one probably wanting to be the first too tell me what happens, and if not that they will come and watch the Tivo'd version just to see the look on my face when something goes wrong. :curse: :curse:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I have an Accounting Exam from 8:15 to 10:15 pm on wednesday night... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Maybe I will save some hair by not watching the Cavaliers live, even though it will be hard to Tivo the game and come back in watch it in piece with out knowing what happens with 3 hard core Cleveland Haters living in the house. Each one probably wanting to be the first too tell me what happens, and if not that they will come and watch the Tivo'd version just to see the look on my face when something goes wrong. :curse: :curse:


Should have made arrangements to take the exam early. Family emergency? Doctor's appointment? Sisters graduation? I've played that game before, for diff reasons :biggrin: 

"_Damn Professor, what a coincidence i'll be out of town during the Cavs game_" :cheers:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Should have made arrangements to take the exam early. Family emergency? Doctor's appointment? Sisters graduation? I've played that game before, for diff reasons :biggrin:
> 
> "_Damn Professor, what a coincidence i'll be out of town during the Cavs game_" :cheers:


I need all the extra study time i can get... this is gonna be a rough one... welp hopefully they (cavaliers) to do it without me... but i'll for sure have it Tivo'd


----------



## remy23

Unfortunately, I'm going to miss some of the game because I have to pick somebody up at 9 pm. I'll TIVO the game and listen to the radio while I'm away. You guys have to cheer loud for me while I'm gone.


----------



## Morongk22

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I need all the extra study time i can get... this is gonna be a rough one... welp hopefully they (cavaliers) to do it without me... but i'll for sure have it Tivo'd


Don't worry i'll try and keep those haters from telling you what happens....I'll have to cheer double for ya/or get twice as mad since you won't be there to enjoy/suffer through the game with me.


----------



## hendrix2430

Go cavs...this game is huge! I'm not sure I'll be able to watch this one though...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Has anyone looked at the playoff stats? No one outside of Lebron is doing **** this entire series. 

It's pretty remarkable, Hughes and Z are averaging like 11ppg. Think of how much money we are paying those 2, Z in particular has no excuse. I know Haywood plays him well but he needs to step up.


----------



## notting_hill

remy23 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm going to miss some of the game because I have to pick somebody up at 9 pm. I'll TIVO the game and listen to the radio while I'm away. You guys have to cheer loud for me while I'm gone.


Sure about that I will be just here from very very far away, thousands of kilometres away, from Turkey. I am still hopeful about you guys finding me an alternative to watch or listen to the game..


----------



## quench23

umm, 10 mins to game time and theres 11 mins left in the det mil game... wtf


----------



## notting_hill

Are we only 2?


----------



## quench23

yep i think so


----------



## notting_hill

Bye bye for Bucks, Rip came up big tonight.. How many minutes left for the tip off ?


----------



## quench23

game was delayed to 8 50 YREAHH!!


----------



## notting_hill

The game is on ..


----------



## notting_hill

Good start from Hughes...


----------



## quench23

Snow is soooo bad...


----------



## quench23

WTF IS WRONG WITH Z... 2 missed FTs


----------



## notting_hill

Come on Z.


----------



## quench23

i LOVE that decision by larry, pump fake, wide open 16 footer...


----------



## quench23

WOW gilbert was OUT there....


----------



## quench23

I dont care what anyone says anymore, Dee brown is a must....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's just annoying watching the Wiz score so many points on THREE players. Jamison/Arenas/Butler literally score all of their points. 

You'd think we'd at least be able to take one of them out of their games.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

LeBron can't do it all himself


----------



## quench23

im loving this larry gets shoved down, lebron sprints and gets in ethans face. I LOVE THIS,


----------



## quench23

meh taht shouldnt't have been a flagrant


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ehh...that foul wasn't even that big a deal. Just caught Hughes at an awkward angle


----------



## quench23

AV really needs to work on his hands, i dont think hes ever cought lebrons pass without droping it. =\


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

quench23 said:


> meh taht shouldnt't have been a flagrant


Yeah I agree


----------



## quench23

good play there by hughes, get ot the line ---> get arenas in foul trouble

im loving larry's game right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes looking good at there today..


----------



## notting_hill

Someone to stop Arenas...


----------



## quench23

wow arenas is an amazing shooter, this kid is way underrated -- i hope he gets more recognition next year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Andy goes behind the back.. :biggrin: 

Arenas is amazing btw...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Imagine if we had a bonafide 2nd option star like Arenas on this team, too bad he wasn't a FA this past season heh


----------



## notting_hill

*****ing free throws  z without any and vareja as well..


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Andy can't shoot free throws for shaft.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Yeah Cavs would have the lead if they could make their FT's. Wiz are right there, up 2pts at the end of 1...


----------



## notting_hill

James...


----------



## notting_hill

Only James will not be enough to win this game, look at wizs, they all score..


----------



## Like A Breath

Z looks like he hasn't slept in days, someone needs to take a tazer to him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Wiz are unbelievable shooting the ball....every game they are just raining deep jumpers.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Like A Breath said:


> Z looks like he hasn't slept in days, someone needs to take a tazer to him.


He's playing like it too. Missing wide open jumpers, FT's, he's been horrible all series


----------



## quench23

Gotta love drews offensive post moves.. haha


----------



## quench23

GOD I love it when lebron feeds Z in the post, LOVE It, he allways puts it in the right spot,


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James quietly playing a tremendous game


----------



## notting_hill

Finally, we have taken the lead with a basket from Big Z.....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think we're in good shape, did anyone see that FT disparity? On top of that we're shooting a better fg% than Was. 

They are heavily reliant on the 3pt line right now, if they hit any kind of cold streak we can stretch out a lead.


----------



## quench23

bs call?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man the refs are killing us with offensive fouls


----------



## notting_hill

2 offensive fouls on James, that is ridicilous..


----------



## remy23

Cleveland chanting "bull****, bull****!" Those fans are pissed off.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I don't get the sudden desire to call these offensive fouls on James? I understand the refs looked bad on that travel call but they are taking it to an extreme.


----------



## quench23

jaffries was falling before lebron hit him rofl


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

That wasn't enough contact for someone to fall down it was a blatant flop!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Fans pressured them into not calling another offensive foul there.

The Wiz are literally flopping on the ground any time he drives or dribbles trying to bait the refs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Jeffries falling down before Lebron even got there!!


----------



## quench23

23 pts on 10 shots, efficiency anyone?


----------



## notting_hill

Nice finish at the half. James is putting a real one man show out there. Going to free throw line 11 times, shows how much he wants this game. And he just have 10 fga which is in fact less than his usual numbers. Hope that get contribtuion from Gooden and Z at the second half which will let us win this game.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

some1 else has to step da **** up....Its basicly LeBron v. da Wizards, please Cavaliers do your freakin job.


----------



## Pioneer10

These refs bite big: I want Ferry to send a video to the league about this bull****. Send the video to every freakin news outlet as wwll.

This is a two man team right now: Lebron and Hughes. Have to keep Larry involved but man can somebody please setup as well. Guys are wide open with all the attention to Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Kobe in the half time show. That was classic :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

One thing I didn't like about that second quarter was the lack of Hughes. Would love to see a 2 man pick and roll or screen and roll between Larry and Lebron the rest of the game. Right now Z isn't doing squat when he gets the ball after the pick or screen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's interesting the Wiz strategy used to be to foul Lebron hard at the rim.

But now that they know they can draw charge calls on him they are setting up for the flop everytime.

Did you see that one time Jamison tried to squeeze in position for a charge instead of making any type of play on the ball and Lebron went right around him? It's pretty sad.


----------



## quench23

kobe jackson!


----------



## quench23

1 3 pt FG attempt for the cavs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

wt f is z doung out thrtr


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF was Snow doing


----------



## quench23

3rd on james


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Crap James with 3 fouls


----------



## remy23

James with one helluva spike.


----------



## quench23

Oh My God Lebron James


----------



## notting_hill

Pioneer10 said:


> One thing I didn't like about that second quarter was the lack of Hughes. Would love to see a 2 man pick and roll or screen and roll between Larry and Lebron the rest of the game. Right now Z isn't doing squat when he gets the ball after the pick or screen



I think he much more concentrated on the defense, especially on Arenas.

BTW, what a start from cavs


----------



## quench23

jeff vangundy agrees with me !!! experiance is overrated !! yeahhh!!!


----------



## quench23

JARED JEFERIES JUST BLEW BY DREW... wow


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

How was that a foul?


----------



## quench23

WHAT THE **** WAS THAT, arenas got TOUCHED by Z, he YELLED from the top of his lungs and he got an and 1

change that, he didnt get touched.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What a bull**** call, Arenas yells and flails his arms so they call a foul??

4pt possession


----------



## quench23

umm travel... arenas jumped in the air on that rebound, then landed, then jumped again...


----------



## quench23

i coulda swore we were up by 6 20 seconds ago


----------



## quench23

That Is A Charge... K This Is Ofically Bs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow That Is Some Bull****


----------



## quench23

talk about BS calls... seriously


----------



## quench23

lebron is pissed...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

This is one of the worst reffed games i've seen in a while...scratch that, this is one of the worst reffed series i've ever seen


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Lebron "**** Dat Man **** Dat Nah God DAMN!" :curse:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Arenas looking for the kill with James out


----------



## quench23

ROFL At that tip by donyell. cavs looking very good , lebron exited


----------



## quench23

arenas = 2nd best shooter in the nba


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

wtf, they gotta start missin some of these 3's...they cant stay hot 4eva


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man Arenas is just unbelievably hot...we're in trouble here. We were just stretching the lead about before that BS call on Z netted them a 4 pt possession. 

Now with James out...ugghh danger time


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes needs to step up and earn his paycheck


----------



## Pioneer10

Just amazing how Arenas gets away with everything while Lebron gets a call. These refs have already cost us 2 games will it cost us another?


----------



## quench23

AV!!! yeah baby nice hustle


----------



## quench23

was eddie jordan just shaking his head??

oh my god what a pig faced toad...


----------



## Pioneer10

Imagine if we could keep Flip and actually get a real PG: we would have a nice 3 guard rotation


----------



## notting_hill

Man, I love Varejao...


----------



## quench23

This Is The Playoffs Oh My God, That Is Not A Foul On Flip...


----------



## quench23

gogoog get arenas his 5th foul


----------



## quench23

flip is an amazing finsiher at the rim


----------



## quench23

Big Bucket From Larry!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes playing really well


----------



## quench23

AV another offensive board, awesome


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

FLIP flip FLIP flip FLIP!


----------



## notting_hill

Hughes from down town......


----------



## quench23

Pioneer10 said:


> Hughes playing really well


you jinxed him, he just missed a 3 =p


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

FLIP and Larry stepping up!


----------



## Pioneer10

Why did AV go for that, doesn't he know by now that Arenas is a sacred cow with these refs. You blow on him and you'll get a fall called on u.


----------



## futuristxen

worst reffed series I've seen in the last ten years.


----------



## quench23

flip!!! 85-81


----------



## remy23

Murray is the man. He drives better to his left than to his right. Amazing.


----------



## Pioneer10

Flip and Larry stepping up BIG TIME. I'd love to get a real PG AND keep Flip, just so we could bring Flip off the bench ala Vinnie "Microwave" Johnson. He could be called the "broiler" or "toaster oven"


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Ronald Murray is lookin more worthy of Larry Hughes contract than Larry is.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> Murray is the man. He drives better to his left than to his right. Amazing.


We need to run more isos for Flip with the court spread, he is getting to the hoop at will there.

We got lucky cuz the Wiz kind of let off the throttle a little bit defensively with James out. Gonna need a big 4th quarter from the King, the other guys set the table for him to have a chance here in the 4th.


----------



## Pioneer10

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Ronald Murray is lookin more worthy of Larry Hughes contract than Larry is.


 people are being way too tough on Hughes. He's had a great game and don't forget the terrific 4th quarter he had in game 3 that setup Lebron's gamewinner


----------



## tha supes

when flip is hot, he can score. but the thing about him is, can it do it consistently? if he does, he's a hell of a player. i'll be cheering for him and the cavs this playoffs.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Pioneer10 said:


> people are being way too tough on Hughes. He's had a great game and don't forget the terrific 4th quarter he had in game 3 that setup Lebron's gamewinner


Maybe i am being a little 2 harsh b/c havin watched him in Washington, I thought he wuz gonna work wonders for LeBron, he has had a very solid game today however.


----------



## Pioneer10

Looked like a good block by Jeffries there: finally a call in our favor


----------



## Pioneer10

Why isn't Lebron on Jamison for D?


----------



## Pioneer10

too much iso here: keep Hughes and Flip involved


----------



## remy23

^ Yeah. You get the feeling they just want to coast and ride James the rest of the way. Right now, it's still a little too early for that.


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Looked like a good block by Jeffries there: finally a call in our favor


But further evidence for it being a horribly reffed series. Calls have been ridiculous going both ways. It's like The Cavs vs. the Wizards vs. the Refs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron should have attacked Jeffries on that post up, forget the jump hook..he had 5 fouls


----------



## futuristxen

I agree, too much slowdown and iso for James right now. Get the ball into him at 18 seconds, and keep moving off of him. The mismatch is actually Murray v. Daniels.


----------



## LightsOutShooter

futuristxen said:


> But further evidence for it being a horribly reffed series. Calls have been ridiculous going both ways. It's like The Cavs vs. the Wizards vs. the Refs.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron should have attacked Jeffries on that post up, forget the jump hook..he had 5 fouls


Jefferies would have flopped and then Lebron would have 5.


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> ^ Yeah. You get the feeling they just want to coast and ride James the rest of the way. Right now, it's still a little too early for that.


 What I don't understand is why we never run plays for James off the ball: we have Hughes whose a good penetrator and passer. It would be nice to set James off a screen and get the ball off James


----------



## futuristxen

Wasted a time out because no one flashed to the high post to dump it over the top of Butler.


----------



## Pioneer10

Does anyone else hate this Nokia commercial? This chick should be happy she got someone to take her number


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Wasted a time out because no one flashed to the high post to dump it over the top of Butler.


That was dumbo Gooden. Other people need to MOVE without the ball, too much deference to James.

Even in the post he will dish if people cut and move


----------



## Pioneer10

This James play with him is an exact duplicate of what the Kings were doing with Bonzi Wells against Bowen. Really hard to guard when you have a powerful player able to shoot and drive


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn big swing.

Flip misses a layup, Butler with a 3pt play


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit: i hate these offensive boards !!!! Great defense by the Cavs that possesion


----------



## Pioneer10

lol: that was a flop by a Cav there. Cleveland is copying the Wiz D.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron and Larry. This is what we imagined when we got Larry.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is the man.....what else can you say.

And DAMN has the officiating been bad in this game, unbelivable how many missed calls there have been on both sides.


----------



## Pioneer10

Man how are u supposed to defend that: he jumps away from the defender so far he ends up almost at the three point line when he lands


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> lol: that was a flop by a Cav there. Cleveland is copying the Wiz D.


Agreed. I just don't get how the refs are calling blocking vs. charging. It seems completely random. admittedly for both sides. Why not just let these two teams play, y'know?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Lebron and Larry. This is what we imagined when we got Larry.


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Agreed. I just don't get how the refs are calling blocking vs. charging. It seems completely random. admittedly for both sides. Why not just let these two teams play, y'know?


 Well frankly I think the Cavs have to adjust: the flopping is clearly working for the Wizards this series. So you have to put pressure on them by flopping anytime a Wizard player drives. Credit Snow for realizing this and being able to pull it off


----------



## adarsh1

Just like you guys said last game...

wiz free throws: 21
cavs free throws: 34


----------



## Pioneer10

CRAP: another 3 by Jamison


----------



## quench23

Lebron


----------



## quench23

eric blows the lay up ROFL AHAHAHAHHAAHA


----------



## Pioneer10

adarsh1 said:


> Just like you guys said last game...
> 
> wiz free throws: 21
> cavs free throws: 34


 Come on now: we actually have post players - you expect the Cavs to get more trips to the line.

The Wiz have benefited from a ridiculous number of calls the last two games: don't come in here expecting sympathy


----------



## notting_hill

This man is unbeliavable


----------



## notting_hill

You see, Arenas is away from the game, what a defensive stuff from Hughes..


----------



## quench23

jeffries, what a loser.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Jeffries tries to flop again but gets called for the block


----------



## futuristxen

Jared Flop-ries. Fouls out falling down.


----------



## Pioneer10

ROFL: Jeffries tried to flop there again. He aint even trying to complain on his way out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Dumb flop by Jeffries. He's going too it WAY too much now, refs wising up

Damn Lebron is clutch...


----------



## quench23

clutch freebies baby!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Remember when we used to question Lebron's 4th qtr play or feel uncomfortable in close games?

That stretch of bad road games was the best thing that could have happened to him. He's grown so much as a player this year..


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

adarsh1 said:


> Just like you guys said last game...
> 
> wiz free throws: 21
> cavs free throws: 34


I don't buy this... 

Cleveland has only taken 5 threes Washington has take 18!

If you don't drive don't look for the calls...


----------



## quench23

BS call much?


----------



## Pioneer10

What a terrible play: if you're going to foul make sure he doesn't make the shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man would have been nice to sign Daniels instead of DJ


----------



## quench23

they didnt call the travel?...


----------



## futuristxen

Snow has to make that shot. Flat out. That's what, a 6 foot shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What a choke by Snow, I could make that easy *** 3 foot bunny 100% of the time. 

Damn he's a terrible shooter


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit Snow with a wide open short jumper that he can't hit. What more can you ask for in a play?


----------



## futuristxen

I just got visions of Arenas hitting a 3 point shot to win this at the buzzer.


----------



## quench23

IMO eric snow should develop a flotoater, i mean he misses 80% of his lay ups anyway ...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

No need to panic we got this


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't trust the ball outside of Lebron, Hughes, or Flip. I would make sure no one else touches the ball unless they have a freakin wide open layup.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs will miss a shot, Arenas comes down the court pops a 3 to win, or Jamison


----------



## quench23

Flip Shoot That


----------



## Pioneer10

What kind of play was that? Mike Brown blows chunks at this


----------



## quench23

7 sec left tie game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Snow should not have been out there...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

WTF...so much 4 my previous statements


----------



## futuristxen

Why does Mike Brown have Snow on the floor in that situation? They are just going to double off of him.


----------



## quench23

lebron will win it


----------



## futuristxen

James better end this game in regulation. I have to go to work in like 5 minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10

God we are terrible out of timeouts: it was like a shock to the Cavs that they doubled Lebron. Just a pathetic play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Just make sure you get the LAST shot of the game


----------



## quench23

flips fault, he was open, shoot it your an NBA player.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

agreed...Git Eric Snow outta here. I'm really starting to not like Mike Brown.


----------



## notting_hill

I feel it , Bron will hit that... Believe me...


----------



## quench23

thought that was going in , ****


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF was that: another terrible play design


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Tough shot with Arenas cheating over. I'm fine with LBJ taking it


----------



## quench23

lebron should have taken it in...


----------



## futuristxen

I'm going to miss overtime. I'm going to turn on the TV and their going to be talking about a loss. Goddamnit.

G'night folks.

**** late start times for teams in the central division.


----------



## notting_hill

Sorry guys


----------



## Pioneer10

Ughh: it's like Paul Silas never left the Cavs - no screen, no movement, no nothing


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

We need to come out strong in this OT.


----------



## notting_hill

Arent we up by 7 in the last 1 minute ? I cant believe how this is happening..


----------



## Pioneer10

notting_hill said:


> Arent we up by 7 in the last 1 minute ? I cant believe how this is happening..


 Terrible coaching and the Snow chokejob didn't help


----------



## quench23

snow and 1, I THOUGHT I'D NEVER SAY THAT!!


----------



## Pioneer10

I think Eric is pissed he missed that shot at teh end of teh game lol


----------



## quench23

awesome defense by james on that posession


----------



## Morongk22

These decisions by Mike Brown don't make any sense. 
35 sec left why would Z not be on the floor, what kind of stupid *** lineup is Gooden,Lebron,Hughes,Flip,Snow....I know washington likes to run but with 35 sec left and a full shot clock why not bring Z in so we can feed him the rock if needed.

And now we come out in OT with Z,Bron,Hughes,Flip,Snow....this is really stupid


----------



## Pioneer10

Eric Snow Yes


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

ERIC FREAKING SNOW is the man!


----------



## quench23

Snow Is Clutch!!! Rofl


----------



## remy23

Snow taking over? LOL

I'll take it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Snow taking over in OT...


----------



## Morongk22

Pioneer10 said:


> Terrible coaching and the Snow chokejob didn't help



I'd say its just terrible coaching Eric is having an out of body experience tonight


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Snow taking over in OT...


 I'm telling you hes mad he missed that bunny at the end game rofl


----------



## notting_hill

Is this the same Snow ?


----------



## quench23

awfull shot by Z


----------



## Pioneer10

What the hell was that shot by Z?


----------



## notting_hill

What is z for ?


----------



## quench23

Lebron Fouled Out???


----------



## Pioneer10

Mike Brown is a terrible offensive coach: he's got to switch it up and get Lebron the ball at a different spot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron with 5.

Damn this is not looking good, they are running doubles at Lebron every time he touches it. He's not gonna get a shot off. 

Other people are gonna have to hit


----------



## quench23

Flip From James


----------



## quench23

Great D By James


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

but he's gonna find the open man...garaunteed


----------



## quench23

james at the line,


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need these FT's by James


----------



## quench23

40 for james


----------



## Morongk22

one more stop.........this is killin me


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

2 clutch free-throws


----------



## Pioneer10

James has played very good D this game: can't say the same for the rest f teh Cavs


----------



## quench23

GOOD FOUL BY DREW, VERY SMART PLAY, dont let the ball go up..

FLAGRANT?? WTF?? eddie jordan is a****ing idiot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Butler on the offensive board again


----------



## Morongk22

good foul....now Z has to take charge under the hoop


----------



## Pioneer10

Great hard foul by Gooden: made sure that shot wasn't going in


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

we need 2 git some offensive rebounds...GOSH!!! Very good foul by drew though, smart play


----------



## notting_hill

How can we give such an important off rebound?


----------



## Pioneer10

Z better freakin wake up with Gooden fouling out: he's played like crap so far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I don't like the timeout.

Lets was set their defense and our out of bound plays are horrible


----------



## quench23

notthing_hill

it was a bizare play, each team had a great chance of geting it, tehre wes 8 people under the rim, the ball bounced of the rim, got whiped at hte backboard and soemhow caron got it.


----------



## notting_hill

Come on make this shot and finish it...


----------



## quench23

i wana see lebron in the low post, go up strong and get fouled. maybe hope for an and 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

quench23 said:


> i wana see lebron in the low post, go up strong and get fouled. maybe hope for an and 1


They will just double


----------



## 2 cents

damon jones should have played ...we would have won by 10


----------



## quench23

Larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!larry U ****ing Idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Ugghh another terrible play off a timeout


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Another killer turnover

Told you we shouldn't have called a timeout


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

WTF was Larry Hughes thinking?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Another killer turnover
> 
> Told you we shouldn't have called a timeout


 Yep we almost never get a good play out of a timeout. If anything we get even more predictable and sloppy. In hughes defense, that was one weak screen by Lebron. The problem is I don't think that was planned


----------



## quench23

that looked like charge, we got lucky


----------



## Morongk22

Now he puts Z on the floor...maybe Mike Brown isnt a complete idiot....big big free throws here for Bron


----------



## quench23

come on lebron... we NEED those


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> that looked like charge, we got lucky


 That was a block. The replay clearly shows Butler was sliding/reaching


----------



## quench23

oh my god he clunked it in


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Butler went for the flop again

**** washington will get the last shot....damn it


----------



## Pioneer10

Big Ft's. I would put Ira Newble and Anderson in for this final possesion.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

CLUTCH...Now we need a stop, WE NEED A FREAKIN STOP!!! LETS GO CAVS!!!


----------



## quench23

they didnt show a replay


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bad feeling about this last possession fellas....Arenas isn't gonna miss 2 game winners in a row..we need to make someone else shoot, especially with Butler out


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> they didnt show a replay


 They did right before Lebron went to teh line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I could see Arenas driving hard and getting a flop call for FT's


----------



## quench23

come on cavaliers fans, belive


----------



## quench23

C H A R G E


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Foul!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Told you..


----------



## Pioneer10

What? where was the foul


----------



## quench23

you call that foul on flip? your joking...


----------



## quench23

****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn...Lebron should do the same and see if he can get to the line..


----------



## LightsOutShooter

Flip or Hughes, whoever was guarding Arenas, ran into him as he drove by.


----------



## 2 cents

james should drove to the hole to prevent overtime


----------



## quench23

yeah lebron PLEASE take it in and get fouled PLEASE Man i have faith in you, i dont want anyone else to shoot FTs but you mym an


----------



## quench23

Yeah~!!!!!!yeah~!!!!!!yeah~!!!!!!yeah~!!!!!!yeah~!!!!!!yeah~!!!!!!yeah~!!!!!!yeah~!!!!!!


----------



## remy23

Lebron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Game Time *****es!!!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Lets go LEBRON!!!! CLUTCH!!!! CLUTCH!!!! CLUTCH!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Wow how'd he do that?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Was he out of bounds on that?


----------



## tha supes

Wow


----------



## 2 cents

dammm lucky


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Wuz that legal?!?!?! Oh well, we still won...OMG, my heart wuz beatin outta my chest. Lets go BRON!!! The heir to the thrown....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's pretty unbelievable balance and body control....especially under essentially a triple team


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

WE ARE ALL WITNESSES!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I can't believe he got that off without going out of bounds...i'd have to see a zoom in on his feet but if he actually tip toed the baseline on that drive, that is an amazing play


----------



## notting_hill

Believe it or not! I am crying here.. Thank you James ... Thank you thousands of times. We are all withnesses. This is the history.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

^ Tears of joy. If Cleveland had lost that game, I'd be crying tears of sorrow.

*Cleveland 121, Washington 120*


----------



## quench23

Did I Not Say
Lebron Will Win It For Us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING JAMESS *****ES  :biggrin:


----------



## quench23

i think he travaled ROFL


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> i think he travaled ROFL


 He maintained his dribble: no way he traveled. The thing i couldn't see was if he palmed the ball making the move to stay inbounds


----------



## quench23

WASHINGTON HAD TIME OUTS LEFT with.9 left, they decided not to call them? ROFL??!?!?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Benedict_Boozer said:


> KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING JAMESS *****ES  :biggrin:


**** Yeah...He's King James *****!!!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I'm KING JAMES *****!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

quench23 said:


> WASHINGTON HAD TIME OUTS LEFT with.9 left, they decided not to call them? ROFL??!?!?


lol...Two bonehead plays at the end of the game for Antwaan Jamison...Do you guys here Kenny Smith sayin that the shot wuznt clutch?!?!!?! What a hater!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

They will never give Cleveland any respect.


----------



## quench23

rofl lebroN was asked if he traveled

"Nah i dont travel"

" i dont know how to travel"

chuckle


LMAO!!! I LOVE THIS KID


----------



## Darth Bryant

Benedict_Boozer said:


> They will never give Cleveland any respect.



Lebron is SICK. He was amazing tonight.

However, that defense in the end by the wizards was utterly pathetic.... I mean a game winning layup? WTF.......... You would think one thing to come to mind would be.. "Stay on lebron at all costs"... Good win though.. But Wizards choked horribly in the end.

And not calling a time out... HAHAHAH, so sad....


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

So, I guess its not clutch to time rope the baseline, while being double teamed, maintain your dribble, and make the layup within the time limit, all in the span of about 2 seconds...If thats not clutch then I don't know what clutch is.


----------



## LightsOutShooter

Wow. That was a good game. Congrats guys. 

Here's to hoping the Wizards end up that 24% who still win a series despite losing Game 5.


----------



## quench23

^ see kobe


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*What Gives?*

Did Barkley & Kenny Smith lose money on this game?

Damn, the way they're talking you'd think so ... they were so anti-LeBron ...

THAT wasn't a hard shot like MJ's ... he just caught the ball and ran to the basket. Jamison didn't cut him off, blah, blah. Geez

Hell ... I thought the idea was to win ... why must EVERYTHING Lebron do be criticized?


Is it because there has been no other? Is it because EVERYTIME THEY CRITICIZE he comes back and shuts them up.

Since when was a third year KID be expected to do everything better than what took the GREATS to do at an older age? It's really gettin out of hand and needs to stop ... the JEALOUSY IS UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: What Gives?*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Did Barkley & Kenny Smith lose money on this game?
> 
> Damn, the way they're talking you'd think so ... they were so anti-LeBron ...
> 
> THAT wasn't a hard shot like MJ's ... he just caught the ball and ran to the basket. Jamison didn't cut him off, blah, blah. Geez
> 
> Hell ... I thought the idea was to win ... why must EVERYTHING Lebron do be criticized?
> 
> 
> Is it because there has been no other? Is it because EVERYTIME THEY CRITICIZE he comes back and shuts them up.
> 
> Since when was a third year KID be expected to do everything better than what took the GREATS to do at an older age? It's really gettin out of hand and needs to stop ... the JEALOUSY IS UNBELIEVABLE.


WORD!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: What Gives?*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Did Barkley & Kenny Smith lose money on this game?
> 
> Damn, the way they're talking you'd think so ... they were so anti-LeBron ...
> 
> THAT wasn't a hard shot like MJ's ... he just caught the ball and ran to the basket. Jamison didn't cut him off, blah, blah. Geez
> 
> Hell ... I thought the idea was to win ... why must EVERYTHING Lebron do be criticized?
> 
> 
> Is it because there has been no other? Is it because EVERYTIME THEY CRITICIZE he comes back and shuts them up.
> 
> Since when was a third year KID be expected to do everything better than what took the GREATS to do at an older age? It's really gettin out of hand and needs to stop ... the JEALOUSY IS UNBELIEVABLE.


Great post, I agree.


----------



## notting_hill

*Re: What Gives?*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Did Barkley & Kenny Smith lose money on this game?
> 
> Damn, the way they're talking you'd think so ... they were so anti-LeBron ...
> 
> THAT wasn't a hard shot like MJ's ... he just caught the ball and ran to the basket. Jamison didn't cut him off, blah, blah. Geez
> 
> Hell ... I thought the idea was to win ... why must EVERYTHING Lebron do be criticized?
> 
> 
> Is it because there has been no other? Is it because EVERYTIME THEY CRITICIZE he comes back and shuts them up.
> 
> Since when was a third year KID be expected to do everything better than what took the GREATS to do at an older age? It's really gettin out of hand and needs to stop ... the JEALOUSY IS UNBELIEVABLE.


Agreed.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

we are all witnesses
















That was seriously the most stressful game i have ever been at. People were running around in the streets screeming. The refs were bad, the whole arena chanted "bull****", "these refs suck", and "f**k the refs"


awsome


----------



## Morongk22

Wow what an amazing game and an amazing finish...lets hope the hangover for this one doesnt last too long.

I'd say tonights game sums up the cavs up and down roller coaster ride of a season

Lets end it in DC


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Amen to that!

Damn i'm gonna be dead at work tomorrow, still too pumped to go to sleep heh


----------



## CHKNWANG321

^DITTO Im just sitting here on my computer. The adreneline from downtown cleveland is still running through my veins.

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## remy23

^ Great avatar. You always have timely ones.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Lebron kick ***, plain and simple. I bet you guys are pumped. :laugh:


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 05/04/2006 | Articles*












> *Star guard has 45; Arenas scores 44*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* LeBron James' sense of timing is growing with his greatness.
> 
> The Cavaliers' superstar delivered another heart-stopping basket in another crucial game Wednesday, a driving layup with less than a second to play in overtime to carry the Cavs to a 121-120 Game 5 victory over the Washington Wizards.
> 
> It saved what could've been a ruinous game in which the Cavs blew a late lead in regulation and were on life support, down by a point with 3.6 seconds left in overtime. James scored 45 points, one-upping his 41 points and game-winning basket in Game 3, which the Cavs also eked out.
> 
> His final drive sent him down the baseline, his Nikes nearly touching the out-of-bounds stripe as he slipped past Antawn Jamison. In mid-air, he repositioned and got space for the easy hoop.
> 
> It is a moment that will forever be remembered in Cavs lore and will go down in infamy in Washington, because it came so easy. Especially after a battle that saw 28 lead changes.
> 
> “It would've been devastating to lose; it could've sunk our ship,'' James said. “I didn't want to catch and fire up a jumper, I wanted to get to the rim.''
> 
> The details and heroes were numerous for both sides.
> 
> But what is most important is that the Cavs have fought their way to a 3-2 series lead. Since 1947, when the NBA started playing seven-game series, the team that won Game 5 to break a 2-2 tie has won 107-of-128 times. Friday, the Wizards will have their season on the line back in Washington.
> 
> James edged his resilient counterpart, Gilbert Arenas, who played the best playoff game of his career by scoring 44 points. His free throws with 3.6 seconds left in overtime gave the Wizards the lead.
> 
> Larry Hughes had one of his best games as a Cav with 24 points, carrying the Cavs with big baskets all game.
> 
> Eric Snow scored a season-high 18 points, including the Cavs' first six in overtime. Flip Murray had 10 huge points in the third quarter to keep the Cavs in it when James was on the bench with fouls.
> 
> On the Wizards' side, Jamison had a huge night with 32 points. He made 13-of-24 shots. Caron Butler scored 15 of his 20 points in the fourth quarter and overtime before fouling out.
> 
> Uncomfortably ahead by seven points with just 1:18 left to play in regulation, the Cavs let the Wizards work back into the game. Antonio Daniels drove and created a three-point play and Butler hit two layups to complete a 7-0 run to force overtime.
> 
> The Cavs didn't get a basket for the final 2:40 and James committed a crucial turnover that led to the tying basket when Butler tipped a pass to start a break. He also missed a jumper at the buzzer that could've won it.
> 
> The Cavs' game plan was simple and effective. Instead of settling for perimeter jumpers, a downfall in the Game 4 loss, they wanted to attack the basket.
> 
> They found the Wizards' interior defense soft, as advertised, and were able to get easy baskets or draw fouls. The Cavs scored 50 points in the paint and earned 43 trips to the foul line.
> 
> It was a grand plan, except they seemed to duplicate the Wizards' effort on the defensive end. Washington was able to get into the lane for easy baskets or kick out for open shots. They also got 50 points in the paint and got to the line 29 times. As a result, the game was played at more the Wizards' speed.
> 
> But the game was close, where the Cavs have been dominant of late, having won 15 of their last 17 games decided by four points or less. And the game was at home, where the Cavs have won 12-of-13. In the end, those trends held true.





> *Even commissioner comes to see Cavaliers*
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* David Stern was stumped.
> 
> The loquacious and polished NBA commissioner thought hard about the question. Stern's training as an attorney has taught him to prepare for almost anything, but not even the deep recesses of his memory could produce an answer to the following query:
> 
> When is the last time he attended a playoff game in Cleveland?
> 
> “I'm trying to remember,'' Stern said. “My goodness. It must have been a (Detroit) Pistons game. I'll have to check my records.''
> 
> His records will reflect the Cavaliers have never played the Pistons in the postseason. No matter. The important thing is, he showed up Wednesday night for the caffeinated Game 5 of the Cavaliers-Washington Wizards series.
> 
> Stern came to town for the biggest game played in Quicken Loans Arena's unremarkable 12-year history.
> 
> Stern came here to see LeBron James, the 21-year-old star who has resurrected a franchise and who continues to broaden the NBA's global appeal.
> 
> Guess you couldn't quite say the same thing of the Shawn Kemp-era Cavs, huh?
> Nobody needed to ask the commish if he is a Witness.
> 
> “Obviously, he has come in with an enormous amount of hype and exceeded expectations,'' Stern said. “But you get judged by your body of work. He's 21 and obviously he's got a lot of work to do. He is no doubt a great player, but Michael (Jordan) wasn't Michael until he won consistently and went deep into the playoffs.''
> 
> James and the Cavs probably are a few years from such runs. It hasn't tempered the enthusiasm of three consecutive sellout crowds at the Q, however, or the national intrigue James attracts.
> 
> Someone asked Stern if he could gauge James' impact on the NBA in relation to Jordan's final comeback attempt (2001-03) with the Wizards.
> 
> Stern cited three consecutive seasons of league-wide attendance records. He also mentioned national TV ratings that have held steady.
> 
> Want tangible evidence of the James phenomenon?
> 
> On a night the two-time defending Eastern Conference champion Pistons played the Milwaukee Bucks, they were made the jayvee game in TNT's doubleheader to a pair of teams with one combined series win since 1993.
> 
> “We've got great, great players who have revitalized their franchises,'' Stern said in reference to James and the Wizards' Gilbert Arenas, 24.
> 
> “It's good to see Cleveland and Washington. I'm very impressed how (Cavs owner) Dan Gilbert and his ownership group have reconstructed every aspect of the franchise... '' to improve it.
> 
> The atmosphere and energy level Stern witnessed Wednesday night are part of the reason Gilbert purchased the Cavaliers a year ago for $375 million. It was a franchise that until James' arrival in 2003 led the league only in losses and empty seats.
> 
> The commissioner realizes how much star power means to the NBA. Stern said how nice it would have been to see the Memphis Grizzlies win at least one playoff game against the Dallas Mavericks. He even did it with a straight face.
> 
> Stern knows the lack of marquee names in last season's Pistons-San Antonio Spurs NBA Finals helped to contribute to poor TV ratings. Fans might claim to like team basketball, but in a nation fixated on the glorified karaoke that is _American Idol_, it also needs individual drawing cards.
> 
> It's why Stern's office understandably took quick action in suspending the Phoenix Suns' Raja Bell for his hit on Kobe Bryant of the Los Angeles Lakers during Tuesday night's playoff game.
> 
> “There was no basketball play there,'' Stern said. “You can tell me about the manliness of the act and I would argue the point and say it was an unmanly act.''
> 
> Stern observed no such hatchetry Wednesday, but he was in the presence of two teams that have criticized the officiating.
> 
> The commissioner said the gamesmanship is not as severe or widespread as it was a decade ago, when Phil Jackson's Bulls and Pat Riley's New York Knicks traded conspiracy theories. But with high-profile players like Jermaine O'Neal and Shaquille O'Neal already drawing fines, Stern concedes the criticism has “a corrosive effect on fan confidence.''
> 
> James is among those who have questioned offensive fouls assessed to him. Perhaps it helps to have selective hearing as commissioner.
> 
> What Stern hears from the charismatic James is a player who says all the right things -- however programmed or canned -- to promote the NBA in “215 countries and 43 languages,'' according to Stern. The commish can quote those figures but can't recall the last time he came to Cleveland in the springtime?
> 
> One more victory against the Wizards, and Stern's answer of the Pistons could be accurate after all.


----------



## Spudd

I dont get a chance to watch many cavs games, as we dont get much coverage here in Australia, however i get the chance to see this game so I will post my comments.
Apart from Lebron playing an amazing game, i have 3 comments to make.

Eric snow played unbelievable, if the cavs can get close to that output from their pg every game, they will be hard to stop.

Larry Hughes when he scores is a great player. He takes so much pressure off Lebron, & even though gilbert played so well, i thought hughes did an excellent job defending him.

Last, Flip Murray. This guy has to be resigned, there is no way the cavs can let him go. I think he will be the perfect bench player for the team, & can get around 25-30 min a night playing for the cavs. The way he played tonight was outstanding. Even though his stats wont jump out at you from the box score, he saved the cavs today. He scored so many key baskets, & most importantly he took control in the end of the 3rd qtr when Lebron was out.


----------



## -33-

I still don't understand why the Wizards defender (Jeffries I think) didn't foul LeBron after he got beat. Regardless if you think that someone is coming for help behind you, JJ just left LeBron to turn and lay it in from 2-3 feet away. LeBron might make 2 FTs, but the possibilities of him missing a FT are alot greater than King James missing a 3 ft baby hook.

Worked out well for you guys though...


----------



## LightsOutShooter

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I still don't understand why the Wizards defender (Jeffries I think) didn't foul LeBron after he got beat. Regardless if you think that someone is coming for help behind you, JJ just left LeBron to turn and lay it in from 2-3 feet away. LeBron might make 2 FTs, but the possibilities of him missing a FT are alot greater than King James missing a 3 ft baby hook.
> 
> Worked out well for you guys though...


That wasn't Jeffries, it was Jamison. Jeffries had fouled out a while ago. If it was Jeffries, I guarantee you he would've sealed that baseline the way Jamison was supposed to.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

LightsOutShooter said:


> That wasn't Jeffries, it was Jamison. Jeffries had fouled out a while ago. If it was Jeffries, I guarantee you he would've sealed that baseline the way Jamison was supposed to.


It was actually Ruffin that was on Lebron and never switched off, it might have been Jamison who was late for the help though.


----------



## LightsOutShooter

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> It was actually Ruffin that was on Lebron and never switched off, it might have been Jamison who was late for the help though.


That is what I meant, it was Jamison's responsibility to pick up Lebron once Ruffin wasn't able to get over there and his fault he never sealed the sideline as he definitely impersonated a matador. By the way, I thought it was a stupid decision to put Ruffin, of all players, on Lebron in that situation.


----------

